# Cleaning Urine from concrete floor



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

For 2 yrs I kept some rabbits in a garage with a concrete floor. I got another shed fixed up and got all of my rabbits moved into it. So on the concrete floor I want to clean off the build up of urine on the floor. I have powerwashed it, and put some simple green on and brushed it around, and power washed it some more. It's slowlly but surelly getting clean, just wondering if anyone has any experiance removing urine stains and build ups from concrete floors?


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I use toilet bowl cleaner to get the hardened deposits off from the plastic trays. Just make sure it is well ventilated due to the ammonia and bleach giving off a very nasty gas when combined. It takes the deposits right off without me having to scrub much.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

vinegar and salt will scrub it off


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I was also going to suggest vinegar. It deodorizes as well as removes build-up. And it is very safe.


----------

